# post your bulldog type photo here



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## kitkat_ (Aug 26, 2009)

Some pics of me when I was a baby and one of my Nan's English Bulldogs


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Gus... as seen by EVERYONE before..LOL
more saggy in real life though, he never looks it on photos...


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

how would i get a photo from facebook to here?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

*mogwai* said:


> how would i get a photo from facebook to here?



photobucket of add me on fb my fb is classic bull iand i put photo on 4 you


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

did you get my PM neil?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> did you get my PM neil?


sorry no


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Daisy my Boston Terrier, sunbathing


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> photobucket of add me on fb my fb is classic bull iand i put photo on 4 you


i've added you. i have photobucket but don't know how to get a ic frm fb to photobucket either lol.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

*mogwai* said:


> i've added you. i have photobucket but don't know how to get a ic frm fb to photobucket either lol.



here your photo


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Daisy my Boston Terrier, sunbathing
> 
> image


what boston terrier like as a pet ?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> what boston terrier like as a pet ?


They're great. They are energetic & bouncy, & can be a bit head-strong, but they are lovely dogs.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

We have American Bulldog I will post a pic later


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i love bullbreeds especially bostons and frenchies!!!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

aww..gus gus... missing you loads.
he looks like he is having fun...big smiles from him...
pity ridley can't bloody behave eh?
its so weird...he looks like his mum and dad but yet is so different from his sister and his parents if that makes sense...
i think he looks more AB then BB?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> aww..gus gus... missing you loads.
> he looks like he is having fun...big smiles from him...
> pity ridley can't bloody behave eh?
> its so weird...he looks like his mum and dad but yet is so different from his sister and his parents if that makes sense...
> i think he looks more AB then BB?


he more ab is half sister more bb and is full sister dont look ab or bb


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

amusingly though, you can really see the BB in him when he sits and pants.. his big floppy jaw opens right up and he looks just like a BB...


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

my bull mastiff x very friendly and lazy


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

dawwww... cute cute cute... LOL


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> dawwww... cute cute cute... LOL


not cute there monster


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## DonH (Mar 21, 2010)

my johnson and scott line ab


----------



## DonH (Mar 21, 2010)

my johnson ab playing with the old dears gsd


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Heres Boo..only got her the other week but she is a fantastic dog, she is so well behaved it makes me want another..but I understand they arent all the same lol!


----------



## Tim85 (Sep 22, 2011)

Heres some pics of our bulldog Buddha. 









Half way through a big walk with my girlfriend
















When we first got our border collie
















Sleeping like a feotus??








After the 3 peaks. They were tired, i was worse








pretend sleeping 
















Posing geeks


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

the big ones look so laid back,not like the little ones


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

bollocklegs said:


> image


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)




----------

